# Suggestions Good Anime



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

Need some new animes to watch any suggestions like action supernatural stuff


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 11, 2011)

If you are not looking for overly complicated stuff, then Fairy Tail and Ao no Exorcist.
For more complicated and deep stuff, try Kara no Kyoukai.

Thats all i can remember ATM, i have watched too many series too remember all of them ._.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 11, 2011)

Well the best action anime (story wise) I know of is Fate/stay night

Some other good action animes (with interesting stories) are:

-Darker Than BLACK

-Phantom ~Requiem for the Phantom~ (It revolves around assassins...it's fucking awesome)

-Tears to Tiara

-Utawarerumono

-Valkyria Chronicles (the game is a thousand times better, but the anime isn't terrible)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

this'll also be a useful thread for me... it might also help if you tell us what anime you watch.

Ao no Exorcist
Soul Eater - watch before reading the manga. 
Shiki - vampire stuff, not much action, supernatural. 
or you can click anime in my sig to see my anime list. haven't watched a lot though.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

-Bleach
-Fairy Tail
-Beelzebub
-Soul Eater
-FullMetal Alchemist/ Brotherhood


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

I watch

Bleach (favourite)
Naruto (3rd)
Fullmetal Alchemist
One Piece
YuYu Hakusho
inuyasha (2nd)


----------



## Kamiyama (Jun 11, 2011)

All I can say, newest series are all pure crap.

.hack//Quantum
.hack//Roots + G.U. Trilogy
Akagi
Azumanga Daioh
Blood+
Bokurano
Brave Story
Byousoku 5 Centimeter
Cat Shit One
Chi's Sweet Home + Chi's New Address
Crayon Shinchan
Excel Saga
Galaxy Express 999 + anything else Matsumoto Leiji stuff
Green Green
Hamtaro
Iron Man
Kaiji S1+2
Keroro Gunsou
Kino's Journey
Mushishi
Ouran High School Host Club
Planetes
Seto no Hanayome
Utawarerumono
X-Men

There's some good series and couple of movies. Yeah, there's Marvel anime series too. Iron Man and currently in air X-Men are good, but Wolverine wasn't really. Next Marvel series will be Blade that is starting after X-Men. I just wanna my Spiderman already!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 11, 2011)

^
I had NO idea Hamtaro was an action anime.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

the big three?

i'm bored with naruto now, dunno about bleach. one piece is awesome. fma also is awesome...

here's what other users in MAL recommends for those who like OP
http://myanimelist.net/anime/21/One_Piece/userrecs
here's what other users in MAL recommends for those who like naruto
http://myanimelist.net/anime/20/Naruto/userrecs
here's what other users in MAL recommends for those who like Bleach
http://myanimelist.net/anime/269/Bleach/userrecs
here's what other users in MAL recommends for those who like FMA: Brotherhood
http://myanimelist.net/anime/5114/Fullmeta...erhood/userrecs


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

You could refer here some good anime


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 11, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> I watch
> 
> Bleach (favourite)
> Naruto (3rd)
> ...


why would you place One Piece under anything, but maybe FMA there? And I personally think Naruto > Bleach. I've been following the manga for Naruto and it's getting pretty good.

anyways:
Monster: great supernatural/horror and plot. not much action though.
Steins;Gate: great supernatural anime with amazing plot about time travel and stuff. 
Gintama: you seem to like some shonen stuff, so I listed here. not much action unless it's an important arc, but VERY funny.
Deadman Wonderland: friggin' amazing action/horror, though it mostly focuses on horror.
To Aru Majutsu no Index: some action. the plot is considerably good. stuff on Magic vs. Science.
To Aru Kagaku no Railgun: spin off of the above.
Death Note: great supernatural but gets kind of boring from around 17-25, then starts picking up.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard about this anime called Blood + anyone know what im talking about, is this one good and thanks for the links.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> I heard about this anime called Blood + anyone know what im talking about, is this one good and thanks for the links.


seen 4-6 eps. i can't say much about the story, but one thing i can say... blood.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow so would u recommend it ?


----------



## JonnyPoots (Jun 11, 2011)

If you haven't seen Gantz, it's real good (and violent). epitomizes action/supernatural. set in modern day. both fma are great. i have a friend that refuses to watch the original on account of 'brotherhood'. this, in my opinion, is a fallacy.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Jun 11, 2011)

seen blood + and i prefer blood the last vampire (its original incarnation). blood + can be boring


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

JonnyPoots said:
			
		

> seen blood + and i prefer blood the last vampire (its original incarnation). blood + can be boring


so its a spin off i see whats that anime about (blood the last vampire) i kno something doin with vampires .


----------



## JonnyPoots (Jun 11, 2011)

Vampires, yes, and schoolgirls.
and if you haven't seen it (can't believe my brain fart on this one)FLCL. fooly cooly is my favorite _short_ anime. great soundtrack by the pillows, multi art styles. feels longer than 6 episodes.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

JonnyPoots said:
			
		

> Vampires, yes, and schoolgirls.
> and if you haven't seen it (can't believe my brain fart on this one)FLCL. fooly cooly is my favorite _short_ anime. great soundtrack by the pillows, multi art styles. feels longer than 6 episodes.


So this anime only has 6 episodes ?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> So this anime only has 6 episodes ?


eps doesn't tell how awesome an anime can be... try watching it first if you're interested. in manga, even some one-shots are better than those that have 20+ chapters.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Jun 11, 2011)

Fooly Cooly - 6 eps. yup. i suggest: 
a. storming through them 
b. spreading out the 'weirdness' over a week
c. make it a weekly practice(2 month process) 
d. all of the above and or repeat


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I see now


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 11, 2011)

My suggestions:
-Haibane Renmei
-Furi Kuri
-Black★Rock Shooter
-Black Butler
-Darker than Black
-InuYasha
-Blood+
-Demashita! Powerpuff Girls Z
-Last Exile
-Utawarerumono
-Onegai Teacher
-Fractale
-Yumekui Merry
-The World God Only Knows
-Negima! Magister Negi Magi
-Negima!?
-The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
-When They Cry
-The Wallflower


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 12, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> -Negima! Magister Negi Magi
> -Negima!?



If you do watch this, note that they don't have the full story (And Negima!? IMHO is absolutely horrendous and ruins the original personalities and artwork of the characters) so if you want that then read the manga. And after reading the manga, watch the OVA's , Shiroki Tsubasa Ala Alba and Mo Hitotsu no Sekai which cover certain parts of the manga.

There's also a movie scheduled to come out this year, named Negima Saga Final.


----------



## hikeero (Jul 5, 2011)

action supernatural eh i can think of a couple.
psychic detective yakumo
monster
nurarihyon no mago
bakemonogatari
zombie loan
shounen onmyouji
kekkaishi

well those are a couple i can think that fit that category =P


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 5, 2011)

Darker than Black.
I assume you've seen Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, but just in case... Yes, I hold the opinion that Brotherhood is better than the original. It just holds the same atmosphere as the manga [perhaps even more intense].


Hmmm... These two prob have been suggested to you anyway...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 5, 2011)

Puella Magi Madoka Magica.

Such a mindfuck. You would not believe.

Oh and someone else already said it, but Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (When They Cry) and the sequel are my favorite series.


----------

